# Powaglide PG-02 Review



## Tranacria (Aug 8, 2013)

Initially attracted to the Powaglide PG-02 by its simplicity and comparatively competitive price.  But after six months, I've had nothing but multiple problems and dismal to zero customer support.  Misfitting battery cradles...loose or missing bolts and nuts...defective power cables...fender design flaws...and pot metal parts that break during routine use.  But more frustrating, unanswered phone calls and emails.  Worst customer service ever encountered.

If you're in the market for a new fixer-upper and abysmal support, this is your product.


----------



## Tranacria (Nov 25, 2013)

As the initial author of this post, I am happy to add a positive addendum to a somewhat negative review...support has been reinstated and appears consistent and timely.


----------

